# ipfw port forwarding



## John Musbach (Dec 9, 2007)

I have internet sharing enabled on one mac which is in a dmz and am
trying to get another mac which is connected to the dmz'd mac via
internet sharing to have traffic received by the dmz'd mac for a
certain port to be forwarded to the connected mac...however the
terminal command "sudo ipfw add 02110 forward 10.0.2.7 in" doesn't
work (returns from missing but if I add "from any" after the ip I get
a invalid syntax error regarding that statement so I don't understand
what it wants), what am I doing wrong? Thanks!

P.S. Obviously the easiest solution would to dmz this mac in question
as well right? Unfortunately the router I'm using only allows one IP
to be in a dmz at a time so that isn't a option since the currently
dmz'd mac is a 24/7 public server...

--
Best Regards,

John Musbach


----------

